# X250 Dashboard



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

I've given up with the existing radio aerial fitted to my Swift Bolero.

I've tried a Blaupunkt windscreen mounted one but the improvement was negligible so I'm going to fit a 'proper' body mounted aerial, fitted to the windscreen pillar.

I want to fit the new aerial to the offside of the cab as the interference on the original Swift supplied aerial seems to be created by the reversing camera LCD screen and all the cables for this run down the nearside pillar.

Does anyone know how to get at the back of the dashboard so that I can run the new aerial cable thru to the back of the radio?

I think that the rounded top of the dash probably just pulls up but don't want to pull too hard in case I'm wrong.  I sure it can be done as Van Bitz mounted their flashing LED right in the middle of the dome.

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Adrian,

I'm no expert on dashes but I do know that the dashtop locker comes out with 4 screws. I'm told that that's where Swift put the reversing camera box of tricks. My mobile van techie told me that he has cured several non-working Swift reversing cameras by opening up and plugging the leads into the gizmo. Something he thinks the factory occasionally forget to do.

HTH

SDA


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks SDA but I'm trying to get into the other side. I've had the dashboard locker out plenty of times whilst trying to get a decent reception from the radio. 

If the reversing camera control module (gizmo) is not powered up then reception is OK but when it is powered it creates interference which blocks out reception unless tuned to a station with a very strong signal.

I've spoken to Swift's and Sargents who supply Swift with the reversing camera bits and they supplied a new LCD Monitor and a control unit (gizmo) to try and eliminate the problem but replacing the units made no difference. 

It's quite difficult to get at the Swift installed aerial which is mounted somewhere in deep within the body on the nearside so I've come to the conclusion that a proper body mounted and earthed aerial is really what's required so want to fit one to the offside windscreen pillar so need to run the aerial lead behind the dash.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Adrian I was getting me port and starboard mixed up. :roll: 

I always assumed that Swift used the Fiat nearside door mirror aerial that can be specified as a factory fit. I spotted the lead to mine the other day when I replaced the indicator repeater lens. Mind the aerial itself has got to be tiny to fit in there. No wonder my reception is pants. Sometimes if someone sits in the passenger seat the signal disappears.

I'd just love to have a decent crisp clear radio like mother used to make. Surely with all the whizz bang bits and bobs on these vans it's not an unreasonable thing to ask the converters to let us have good wireless reception as standard.

I'm about to have a Status aerial fitted up the back of the van for TV. As they say that an Avtex can receive radio as well as TV and play DVDs, mix gin and tonic and wash your socks (I made those last two up), then presumably the Status is a good radio aerial. If so, I wonder if I could split off the radio signal to my dash receiver?

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are two screws on the instrument binnacle cover, one at each end just above the instrument glass. Remove these screws and the cover lifts off. It is held by spring clips at the rear and needs a sharp push upwards to release it.
You can also get to the top of the radio by removing the notepad clip assembly.
Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GerryD said:


> There are two screws on the instrument binnacle cover, one at each end just above the instrument glass. Remove these screws and the cover lifts off. It is held by spring clips at the rear and needs a sharp push upwards to release it.
> You can also get to the top of the radio by removing the notepad clip assembly.
> Gerry


Gerry,

Have you ever had the whole dashboard out?

It appears mine was removed when the aircon was retro-fitted.

When it was refitted the thin sticky strips of foam rubber between dash and bottom of A pillar were messed up. They're still in place so the van isn't suffering the squeaks and rattles they're presumably meant to stop, but they do look a mess.

I'm looking for someone who might know the best way to replace them, without making an even more unsightly mess?

SDA


----------



## PFS600 (Jul 6, 2008)

The fiat factory fitted aerials are located in the passenger side exterior mirror, my Swift voyager has one and it works fine, if you give fiat the chassis number of your van they will tell you if you have one fitted.

Hope this helps


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi our aerial in the Bolero FB was no use at all, Swift even sent someone out to look at it for us............wired to the mirror etc etc

In the end even though the Fiat dealer had supposedly sorted it out......it was still as bad, we had a auto electrician out he sorted things out in just over an hour, we now have a stick on thingy in the screen but the radio works fine, he said Fiat had done a right bodge up job, and he showed Hubby the wiring to confirm this.


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think Swift are using the Wing Mirror Aerial anymore. Swift have confirmed that my Bolero is fitted with a powered 'ring' aerial which is fitted in the passenger side pod leg. Still doesn't seem to 'cut the mustard' tho. Seem to be a common problem with motorhomes.

From what i've read here in this forum and other places I am convinced that you will only get a good quality signal if the aerial is body mounted and properly earthed to the vehicle to generate a ground plane. The Blaupunkt windscreen attached aerial provided a slightly better signal but the interference from the reversing camera system still breaks through on weak stations.

Thanks Gerry for the info on the dash.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

What I still can't get my head round is that we appear to be able to run satellite and terrestial TVs in motorhomes with little trouble, but steam radio reception is a problem. 

Why the difference?

Surely Snelly knows?

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> What I still can't get my head round is that we appear to be able to run satellite and terrestial TVs in motorhomes with little trouble, but steam radio reception is a problem.
> 
> Why the difference?
> 
> ...


TVs are run from a fully external aerial. Fit a good aerial to the front wing of your motorhome and the radio will work correctly. When the Ducatos come off the production line they are still fitted with a roof aerial, which the converter removes to fit the body. Unfortunately, most of them still leave the aerial connected to the radio.
I fitted a powered windscreen aerial from Halfords and the reception is better, but not perfect.
BTW, I haven't removed the whole dash, only removed sufficient to get to the radio and my errant tracker.
Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GerryD said:


> TVs are run from a fully external aerial. Fit a good aerial to the front wing of your motorhome and the radio will work correctly. When the Ducatos come off the production line they are still fitted with a roof aerial, which the converter removes to fit the body. Unfortunately, most of them still leave the aerial connected to the radio.
> I fitted a powered windscreen aerial from Halfords and the reception is better, but not perfect.
> BTW, I haven't removed the whole dash, only removed sufficient to get to the radio and my errant tracker.
> Gerry


Losing a Tracker that's got to be the ultimate antonym :lol:

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > What I still can't get my head round is that we appear to be able to run satellite and terrestial TVs in motorhomes with little trouble, but steam radio reception is a problem.
> ...


Gerry,

I've been pondering this issue and I don't think you've really addressed my query about splitting off the radio signal from the TV aerial for the head unit in the dash.

Surely for anyone with a TV aerial and having problems with dash radio reception this would be the best answer without additional costs and holes for another aerial.

Or am I talking out the back of my 'at as usual?

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


SDA,
The theory is great, unfortunately the practice is different. If we are talking about the TV aerial, let's assume that the aerial is a status 530 as it is the most popular. There are three issues:
1. The FM part of the aerial is via the telescopic poles and these need to be extended for ideal sensitivity. If the aerial is correctly mounted for travelling one of the poles will extend beyond the side of your motorhome.
2. Whilst mounted for travelling the aerial is horizontal and therefore not in its best position.
3. The aerial relies on a 12V amplifier, which blocks all signal unless it is switched on. On many motorhomes there is no 12V to the hab area whilst travelling.

A satellite dish would be unsuitable as it relies on the box for radio and would need to be erected and self tracking for travelling.

Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GerryD said:


> SDA,
> The theory is great, unfortunately the practice is different. If we are talking about the TV aerial, let's assume that the aerial is a status 530 as it is the most popular. There are three issues:
> 1. The FM part of the aerial is via the telescopic poles and these need to be extended for ideal sensitivity. If the aerial is correctly mounted for travelling one of the poles will extend beyond the side of your motorhome.
> 2. Whilst mounted for travelling the aerial is horizontal and therefore not in its best position.
> ...


See I knew there'd be a problem, sorry several problems. Doh! 

SDA


----------



## Dai_uk (Jun 9, 2008)

[
I fitted a powered windscreen aerial from Halfords and the reception is better, but not perfect.

Gerry[/quote]

I have one of these waiting for me to find time to fit it. The lad in the store said it works best upright on a sidelight window. I will need to fit on the L/H side of the windscreen as the sidelight is part of the door. I will temp fix with tape & try and find a sweetspot before fixing permanently.

Dai


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

My aerial is fitted to the wing,it has been there from new, june 2009


Les


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I got a Blaupunkt Woodstock DAB radio, the digital aerial is just a short length of wire plugged into the back. Being short of time I just stuffed it into the radio aperture and put the radio in, and it works a treat. I can get Planet Rock and Radio 2 just about everywhere, and a good selection of other stations if needed. The aerial in the mirror works fine too when using FM, but the DAB has a much better sound.
Colin


----------

